# Bad batch? help



## BearKat0205

So I just made batch of goats milk soap, but my oils were a bit too warm and I am afraid it is gonna be bad. It looks funny, Kind of like there are beads of oil on top and gel like. It has only been 4 hours. What can I do?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

I would let it sit overnight and see what you have in the morning What are you using to mix with?


Lynn


----------



## BearKat0205

I am not sure I understand the question. We use a stick blender to mix the oils in. It does look better this morning. I think it will be OK


----------



## Kalne

Some fragrances will bead up like that. Perhaps that was it?


----------



## Greylady

When mine did that it was lye heavy. Something about it coming to a false trace caused it I was told maybe is what happened.


----------



## BearKat0205

I super fatted mine 8%, so I doubt that is what happened. I think it was because the oils were too hot. I cut it and it looks fine. However, I did spill a small amount (maybe an ounce or less). But I had added some to my mica I colored it with. How could I check if it is lye heavy?


----------



## hsmomof4

If it is lye heavy, it will "zap" when you touch your tongue to it.


----------



## Greylady

Oh, and how I hate that "zap" tongue test! :derr But I do it....


----------



## Anita Martin

At an 8% "superfat" you might be too oily. With goats milk I usually do a 5% because of the added fat in the milk.


----------



## BearKat0205

We only use 1/4 goat's milk. The rest is filtered water. Is 8% OK with that?


----------



## tlcnubians

Most soap goes through a "gel" stage after it's poured into molds then becomes hard and more what you're used to seeing. I'd recommend keeping your superfat level around 5% even if you're using a water/goat milk solution.


----------



## a4patch

8% is high for superfat. Really you are adding GM which has its own fat. Make sure you run it through the soap calculator one way or the other. I don't think I would go that high. Fats that have not gone through the saponification may be more able to become rancid. Not sure if it would happen at this level. 

Try a small batch at 0% and one at 5% you will be surprised how moisturizing it is with GM even at these levels. I believe the closer to 0% the recipe is the more lather you have.


----------



## couto_123

I am guessing you are a little oil heavy. My recipe doesn't do well over 5 %. Where are you in WV? I was born and bred Marshall County.


----------



## BearKat0205

Me too. I am in Marshall county as well. Graduated from John Marshall in 2000. I have always superfatted mine. I will try less next time and see what happens.


----------



## couto_123

I graduated JM in 1980 !!! Small world.


----------

